# Winkelpickern:



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Auch Laksos beweist wieder, daß er nicht nur in Sachen Bootsfahren kompetent ist. Danke auch wieder für diesen klasse Artikel rund ums pickern:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/picker.htm


----------



## Schleie! (4. März 2003)

Da haste ja wieder mächtig gepostet! :q  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Man tut was man kann :q  :q  :q


----------

